# Moots stem swap??



## Phish (Mar 31, 2006)

I have a Moots Titanium OS OpenRoad stem. Lightly used. 110mm x 0 degree, 31.8 clamp.

I'd like to trade someone for either a 90mm x 84 degree (preferable) or 100mm x 0 degree Moots ti OS (31.8) Open Road stem. Must be in very good condition.

PM me or email at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------

